# Cake mixes with coupons



## Susie (Sep 15, 2014)

When we first arrived in Australia (1972), baking "from scratch" was the 'in thing', cake mixes were frowned on.
But I loved my Betty Crocker mixes and was overjoyed when I finally found some.
But where are the coupons? (Still have my B.C. cook book, also coupons with interesting recipes which I've used over the years).
My dear Auntie Rose saved up enough B.C. coupons for my very first silver set!
Can anyone tell me if B.C. still puts coupons in their cake mixes in the U.S.?


----------



## crochet lady (Sep 15, 2014)

Haven't seen the coupons in these mixes in ages! I remember some of them I had to cut from the actual box of cake mix. Seems like available coupons from manufacturers in general are disappearing since couponing has become so popular. I sure use them! Does anyone else?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 15, 2014)

I haven't seen the coupons in the mixes either.  There does seem to be some available online nowadays.  I use coupons whenever I can, just ones from the newspapers, or  promotions I get in the mail.


----------

